# Bought land in florida



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey I went to florida last week.. flew out of logan.. the plane was delayed over an hour & 1/4 because they had to de-ice the plane.. (it was snowing) 

got to Orlando and it was 65-75 degrees.. nice.. You southerners are lucky.. 


I found a lot of land in leesburg.. about 1.25 hours west of orlando.. Its on the chain lakes.. 5 big lakes that are all interconnected - and full of alligators... 


So Jody, Chief, Andy... Watch out.. We're gonna be neighbors some day... 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-812X.JPG>


Our lot is next to the white house...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

The front is ok.. but im really partial to the back... 


This is a view of the back (our lot is all overgrown brush) but this is the neighbors back yard.. which ours will look like once its cleared..

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-777X.JPG>

The canal connects to lake griffin


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks nice Congrats no more cold weather.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well.. maybe in 20 years.. ill be in the cold for a while now...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Let us know--- we are coming down for a PARTY! 



Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like a beautiful lot SJ! :thumbsup: Is it right on the canal? I see a nice retirement home going there in your future.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks it is on the canal and is only about 5 minutes up to lake griffin. I looked at other places and they were more like a 20-25 minute ride up the canal to the open water.. either way, i did not care.. but i liked this lot.. its not huge; 112*173 but its not as small as some that ive seen... plus this place was 10-13000 less than the other lots i looked at. 

my criterea was a lot where i could put a boat dock and get direct access to the water.. lots on the lakes are really expensive so the canal lot was fine for me.. 

This lot was fairly cheap.. really, it cost me labout the cost of a new car.. i had no idea how much they would be in 10-20 years so i grabbed it.. 


hope we live long enough to have it, and my house paid off and enough to put something down there.. 

our 20 year goal is; to sell our place in southern maine, move further north to a cheaper place and use any extra $$ to put up a place down there...


----------



## ironpeddler (Mar 3, 2004)

*I Know the area*

simple_john,
My family has owned property in Lake County since 1930's. We just sold our family place and the orange grove in Umitilla. My dad had a heart attack and had surgery at Leesburg in 2002, they saved his life. It was my grandfathers winter home. I remember Leesburg before Disneyworld, times have really changed. I've fished all the lakes around you and really miss the area. Go over to the Mason Jar in Donna Vista and have lunch.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks iron... 
man, the hospital in that area is really nice it looked like a fine hotel not a hospital.. i hope the care is as good as the building architecture 

<img src=http://www.fhwat.org/images/home_graphic.jpg>


Ill check out the mason jar when we go out there.. unfortunately it wont be till next winter..


----------



## ironpeddler (Mar 3, 2004)

*Bass Fishing*

We have a 15 LBS bass on the wall from that chain of lakes. In 1994 the wildlife people shocked up a 20+ LBS bass at the lower islands of Lake Griffin. I know the world record is swiming around in that chain, that fish is worth 5+ million to the lucky fisherman.


----------

